# 8 month old GSD mixed with?



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

This dog is on craigslist in town. I meet him last night and he is super sweet. Little nutty like jumping on people but at 8 months they are a little goofy but he can be trained not to jump. The guy took him from a friend a couple weeks ago insteed of letting him go to a shelter. He was way under weight. The reason he's getting rid of the dog is because there expecting a little one and all ready have a house full. He does great with there little dog and kids. So i am taking my daughter over there tonight to see if they hit it off. 

So what do you think he is mixed with? Im thinking Lab because of the ears.

Sorry about the pics the guy gave him a bath then took the pics. lol


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Really hard to tell when he is wet  I could not venture to guess without seeing him dry and knowing a little more about him like weight and height.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

To the top of his back i would guess 3'. Weight about 65 lbs his coloring looks the same dry. lol


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Heres a pic of his face


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

He kind of looks like a PB sable GSD with soft ears to me. 65 lbs at 8 months is a normal weight for a GSD. He's really adorable, reminds me a lot of my boy.

Just noticed - are his legs brindle? Could be a touch of Dutchie in there if so.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Virginia said:


> He kind of looks like a PB sable GSD with soft ears to me. 65 lbs at 8 months is a normal weight for a GSD. He's really adorable, reminds me a lot of my boy.
> 
> Just noticed - are his legs brindle? Could be a touch of Dutchie in there if so.


Ok whats a PB sable? and yes his legs are brindle. I plan on going over there today about 5. I will snap some more pics and if i want him will go back about 8 and pick him up. When I saw him last night he was very sweet and I put him in a down and he rolled onto his back. I have a call into the guy that has him to ask him a couple more questions.

Also at 8 months is it to late to work with his ears on getting them to stand?


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

PB sable GSD = purebred sable German shepherd. 

sable german shepherd - Google Search

Before I saw the brindle on his legs I would have guessed he was a purebred but GSDs nowadays do not have the brindle coloring. Now I would say he probably has a little bit of something else in there?

He has such a sweet face. Maybe I'm a little biased though...he reminds me a lot of my boy, who is a GSD/Dutch shepherd mix. 










You can see the brindling on his legs better in this photo:










8 months is pushing it a little for the ears, most people say 6 months is the limit? It wouldn't hurt for you to try taping them though, there's a lot of good info in the Ears section of this forum on taping. I taped my boy's ears around 6 months with Breath Right strips, and they went up at 7 months so there could still be hope for you.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

He does look alot like yours but with more black and floppy ears.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*GSD mixed with?*

I have seen Dutch Shepherds that are a very dark brindle. Perhaps a GSD mixed with Dutch Shepherd?

Shannon


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

WVGSD said:


> I have seen Dutch Shepherds that are a very dark brindle. Perhaps a GSD mixed with Dutch Shepherd?


Dutch Shepherds come in a range of brindle (gold or silver). The working lines tend to be darker because they likely have GSD in them. 

I also thought it was a Dutch/GSD cross, but the floppy ears are a mystery. Dutch Shepherds have strong ears (permanently up at 8 weeks), but it could be the GSD in him. 

I like him. If his personality is good, you should grab him!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

If I really had to guess, I'd say Dutch Shepherd/German Shepherd.

Also, he's a little thinner than I'd like, but he's not underweight.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I think that the relaity that this is a Dutch/GSD cross is probably pretty slim. How many Dutch Shepherds have you seen wandering the neighborhood? 

What about a Shepherd/Greyhound mix? Greyhounds come in a variety of brindle, and maybe this one took more after the Shepherd...Also would account for the ears and the more skinny build. Googling Shepherd/Greyhound mix seems to show some similar looking dogs. And Greyhounds are a good deal more common.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

The skinny build look because he wet and when he got him he was way under weight. This afternoon i talked to the guy that has him and asked him more about his back ground. 

This poor dog has had 3 or 4 different owners in 8 months. Something about he was passed around to friends that all lived in apts and once the manager found out they had to get rid of him. So here comes the next friend also lives in a apt. Get the picture? Poor thing. 

I will take more pics tonight when I go over there with my daughter and that will be the deciding factor to see what he is like around a small kid. When I was playing with him last night he was very sweet and gental. Of course i understand he is a pup and all this is trainning.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Awww, poor baby. I really hope everything works out with you guys and you end up getting him!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also was going to say a sable gsd,,I'm trying to picture him with his ears UP, and tho he's thin, the boyz tend to stay long lean and lanky until they mature..

Here's Masi who is a black sable.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well my daughter and I went over there just alittle bit ago. The dog was really well behaved, they dont have a fenced in yard just a big commons ground. We let him off and leash and would run around and come when called. 

So we tossed the kennel in the car and I told the guy I would be back about 8 tonight to pick him up.

I just made a vet visit for tomorrow for shots, im positve he hasnt had his rabies shots. Plus he has a case of dry skin that also needs to be looked at. Of course that could be because of the cheap walmart dog food.

Im going to check out the ear section on here because i saw some ear foams that I think would work really well to see if I can get them to stand.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

At 8 months old, I would not attempt to do anything with his ears. He will be the same dog whether his ears stand up or not, so why worry about it? Please don't try to tape or do something else to his ears at this age to attempt to make them stand. It won't change his personality a single bit and is completely unnecessary, not to mention the chances of it working are slim to none.

I too think he's a little underweight, definitely have a fecal check done on him to check for intestinal worms. Has he been on heartworm preventative? Have the vet pull blood to check for heartworms as well.

I agree that there looks to be a little lab or something of the sort in him. He does have a pretty fine bone structure, so greyhound as someone suggested is also possible. I VERY highly doubt there is any dutch shepherd or anything like that in him. As someone else pointed out, that isn't a breed that's out wandering the streets much. There are all sorts of shelters and people these days calling dogs "malinois mix" or "dutch shepherd mix" etc due to coloring and bone structure, when in reality the chances they have anything of the sort is remote at best. He is a VERY cute dog, however, and I'm glad to hear he's getting a good home.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

jasonGSD01 said:


> Well my daughter and I went over there just alittle bit ago. The dog was really well behaved, they dont have a fenced in yard just a big commons ground. We let him off and leash and would run around and come when called.
> 
> So we tossed the kennel in the car and I told the guy I would be back about 8 tonight to pick him up.


Bless you for giving him a try! Can't wait to see photos of him in his new home!


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

Well we ended up not getting the dog. I was on my way over there to pick him up and gave them a call. They said they changed there mind and wanted to keep him.  

So check my new post under my new dog to see what i did get today.


----------

